# Bass Fishing on Fly, What to Use for Local Area



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Every Spring my son and I do a camping trip to Bear Lake in Blackwater. I am going to take our canoe this year and do some fishing while we are there. I recently picked up a 8wt fly setup so want to try my hand at some bass on fly at both Bear Lake and Hurricane Lake. For beginning of April what would be the best flies/nymphs/poppers/streamers to use targeting bass?

I am having trouble finding suggestions for fishing our area locally. Thank you in advance!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm no bass fisherman but seems like a squirmy wormy/nassau worm or a clouser minnow would get some attention.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Green and white slider...or frog popper









or a bumble bee pattern


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Green and white slider...or frog popper
> 
> View attachment 1086304
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Green and white slider...or frog popper
> 
> View attachment 1086304
> 
> ...


my suggestion would be a wolly bugger. it's really versatile. i have caught bass, crappie, and even bow fin with a wolly. do you tie? i don't know where they sell them.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Green and white slider...or frog popper
> 
> View attachment 1086304
> 
> ...


my suggestion would be a wolly bugger. it's really versatile. i have caught bass, crappie, and even bow fin with a wolly. do you tie? i don't know where they sell them.
jack


----------



## 6wts (Jan 6, 2021)

I would throw size 4-6 boogle bugs in chartreuse early and late. Wooly buggers/ep minnows/sculpin(mohawk being my favorite) patterns when fishing subsurface.

Since you have the canoe i wouldnt ignore the creeks up that way especially if your son is old enough to drive and you can shuttle yourselves. Tossing those boogle bugs in deep bends in the creeks makes for an enjoyable day.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Nothing is more fun than catching almost anything top water on a fly rod ! Great suggestions already on poppers ( I too like Boogle Bug poppers ) along with Wooly Buggers and Clouser streamers. I also like deerhair frogs ! Also taking a popper and attaching about 16-18 inches of line to the hook and then tying on a Wooly Bugger so that it hangs below the popper is deadly for both bass and other panfish. If you don't have a fly shop or Orvis near you , Bass Pro should have all of this. There is also a mail order shop/website called Breambugs that has all of this as well ! Good luck and please post a report for us when you go !


----------



## elgeea2b (12 mo ago)

The Kreelex is a crusher....I've got the recipe tie on my Youtube Channel as well. Good luck!


----------

